# Moving to Singapore



## NicoleHB (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am currently reviewing an offer to relocate to Singapore in the next few months. I am wondering if you can provide any feedback on how difficult or easy it is to make new friends and meet people. Is it a friendly social place or is it more like Toronto for example where people mostly keep to themselves. Thank you


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Singapore has 4 million people sort of semi sandwiched in the small place - if you are an outgoing person, you will make friends. or you can be like some guys I know - living here for more than 10 years, and they don't even go for lunch or dinner with their work mates -  

After all, Singapore is cosmopolitan - nearly 1/3 of the population is non-natives, and even the born and bred here Singaporeans are quite friendly .. 

Cheers


----------



## NicoleHB (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you for getting back to me. I am very social and would definitely spend time out with co-workers so it sounds like I should be fine. Thanks again and happy holidays


----------



## expatpharmd (Oct 3, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> or you can be like some guys I know - living here for more than 10 years, and they don't even go for lunch or dinner with their work mates -





> like Toronto for example where people mostly keep to themselves.


So what you're both saying is that socializing with your co-workers and neighbors is NOT expected of you in your respective countries (Singapore and Canada)? No one will get extremely offended if you don't say "hi" to every stranger that you run into? It's not mandatory for me to say "hi" to every single person I see? I don't have to pretend to be interested in the people at my job or the people in my neighborhood? I don't have to make pointless small talk with random people around me and I won't be labeled the "bad guy"?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

expatpharmd said:


> So what you're both saying is that socializing with your co-workers and neighbors is NOT expected of you in your respective countries (Singapore and Canada)? No one will get extremely offended if you don't say "hi" to every stranger that you run into? It's not mandatory for me to say "hi" to every single person I see? I don't have to pretend to be interested in the people at my job or the people in my neighborhood? I don't have to make pointless small talk with random people around me and I won't be labeled the "bad guy"?


errr .. ..  some wires got crossed.

I said "I KNOW SOME GUYS WHO ARE ISLANDS .. " and avoid even lunch with colleageus .. and my point was to socialise, not to avoid .. did you quote me wrongly ???  

Cheers and happy new year ..


----------



## expatpharmd (Oct 3, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> errr .. ..  some wires got crossed.
> 
> I said "I KNOW SOME GUYS WHO ARE ISLANDS .. " and avoid even lunch with colleageus .. and my point was to socialise, not to avoid .. did you quote me wrongly ???
> 
> Cheers and happy new year ..


Quoting "I know some guys who are islands" was pointless, since you never used those words. But I get the message: guys like me should stay the hell away from Singapore.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mate, I dunno your grasp of the Queen's Language, but still it feels you are offended .. sorry for that - I am not asking you to stay away from Singapore .. "GUYS LIKE ISLANDS" was meant to be "guys who don't talk to anybody .. "   Not any other way

And Happy new year ..


----------



## expatpharmd (Oct 3, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> mate, I dunno your grasp of the Queen's Language, but still it feels you are offended .. sorry for that - I am not asking you to stay away from Singapore .. "GUYS LIKE ISLANDS" was meant to be "guys who don't talk to anybody .. "   Not any other way
> 
> And Happy new year ..


As long as you don't expect me to make friends with people that I don't want to make friends with, we're cool.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

that brightened my day - sort of ...

 Cheers


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Making friends*



NicoleHB said:


> Thank you for getting back to me. I am very social and would definitely spend time out with co-workers so it sounds like I should be fine. Thanks again and happy holidays


Not everyone speaks English and there will be a culture difference. I do not think many will be as open as you are used to. JW


----------



## expatpharmd (Oct 3, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Not everyone speaks English and there will be a culture difference. I do not think many will be as open as you are used to. JW


I thought English WAS the main language, with Malay being the national language, and Mandarin and Tamil being secondary languages. Is this not correct?

Additionally, ecureilx is actually FROM Singapore so his/her opinion would hold more weight when it comes to the openness and sociability of Singaporeans. What experience do you have with this country that would suggest to you that its people are not that open?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Maybe he knows more or he is a very nice guy. I have lived in Singapore and Hong Kong. Well he might be better for you to listen cause it seems you like what he has to say. Good luck. JW


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JWilliamson said:


> Maybe he knows more or he is a very nice guy. I have lived in Singapore and Hong Kong. Well he might be better for you to listen cause it seems you like what he has to say. Good luck. JW


JW: I gotta eat my pride and admit - Yah, singaporeans' cant' speak English - they speak "SINGLISH"  Well, that is the mix-and-match of almost the main common languages that make up Singapore - Malay, Hokken, Mandarin, Bit of hindi words sprinkled / re-used ..  

To be honest, except those from main land and mostly Malaysians, all can bluff their way through in English - those from Main Land are terrible when it comes to spoken English - and a visit to the hawker center with the many Main landers will prove it when you try to change the order .. and the Malaysians - almost the majority of the three main races theer, are great in malay, but lack in Spoken English

Not to deride them, then again, I have worked with professionals from all the countries, and am yet to find a person who can't speak English .. 






Cheers


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

Just to put my two cents in - I am originally from England and have very little trouble getting by - the majority of those whom I have met in Singapore speak English, or some varient of English, and the 'Singlish', although initially confusing, does get easier to understand.

Good luck!

Jess


----------



## kahyong1985 (Jan 5, 2011)

NicoleHB said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am currently reviewing an offer to relocate to Singapore in the next few months. I am wondering if you can provide any feedback on how difficult or easy it is to make new friends and meet people. Is it a friendly social place or is it more like Toronto for example where people mostly keep to themselves. Thank you


Hi Nicole, this is Kelvin from Singapore. Pls do not have to have that worry of yours. Singapore is full of Expats from everywhere around the world and is well known as a Multi-racial/national city! How about I will be a first friend to you and your family?  Let me know if you need to find out more about Singapore. I will surely do my very best to help and be the best host to you and your family.


----------

